# Decal "Sealant"?



## Dirty_Boogie (Mar 4, 2019)

On the old forum, one of the members posted a pic of the can of "sealant" that you spray over the waterslide decal (and before the clear lacquer) - any remember/know what is?


----------



## music6000 (Mar 4, 2019)

This is what I use for for my Transparent Inkjet Graphics prior to Automotive Clear Coat.





NOTE : It's also available in a Gloss finish, I have not used it.


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome (Mar 4, 2019)

What do you guys generally use are clear coat/final finish?  Any automotive clear?


----------



## yanivt (Mar 6, 2019)

This is what I use:


----------

